# 650                                                      1000 price turnips. Let's make it happen.



## The hl (Oct 28, 2020)

This thread has one sole purpose. A couple days ago, ally bank made a deal with nintendo to have ally island permanently have a 1000 turnip price. Our goal? Find out how they did that, and make history by putting these prices on our islands. We can do it.


----------



## Cpdlp92 (Oct 28, 2020)

They probably have hacked. I heard there is another player town doing the same 1,000 each. They hack the game and put the amount they want. They also say that is the higher they can hack since your pocket can only hold up to 4 mil bells at the time.


----------



## The hl (Oct 28, 2020)

Ok, so we could hack the game, hypothetically. Do you think the number could go higher? Not that we would need too.


----------



## Cpdlp92 (Nov 10, 2020)

The hl said:


> Ok, so we could hack the game, hypothetically. Do you think the number could go higher? Not that we would need too.


I think it could but it would limit the amount of turnip you can sell at a time also probably.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm afraid discussion of hacking methods isn't something we allow and a price of 1000 bells isn't possible in a normal player's game, so I'll close this here.


----------

